# Vietnam - ein Versuch wert



## Bambine (30. August 2006)

Hi Boardies,

ich habe diesen Thread geöffnet in der Absicht, Informationen über das Angeln in Vietnam zusammen zu tragen.
Folgende Topics sind geplant
1. Land und Leute - allgemeine Informationen
2. Fische
3. Informationen, Kontakten für Angelntouren in Vietnam.

Falls irgendjemand Fragen, Vorschlägen ... bitte mich kontaktieren.


----------



## Dart (30. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Hier findest du schon mal Vietnams Fischarten
Einmal Süßwasser
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Countr...uesttimeout=9999&Country=704&group=freshwater
und Meeresfische
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Countr...?requesttimeout=9999&Country=704&group=marine

Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Bambine (30. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Vietnam 
vorerst der Verweis auf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vietnam
-----
Meine Informationen sind nicht auf der obengenannte Seite zu finden.

Wenn man auf dem Flugweg (was ja die meisten Europäer tun) nach Vietnam reist, dann landet man immer entweder in Saigon (HoChiMinh City) oder Hanoi.
Beste Reisezeit ist von (Oktober) November bis März (April). Es ist Trockenzeit also wenig Regen. Das Klima während diesem Zeitraum ist erträglicher, zwar auch immer noch sehr warm und (aus persönlicher Erfahrung, tagsüber 30 Celsius aufwärts, abends, nachts ... nicht unter 24 Celsius). Ausserdem finden sich während diesem Zeitraum (Januar,Februar) viele Volksfesten statt, also auch die Möglichkeit die Kultur des Landes kennenzulernen.
(An dieser Stelle : vieles was in den Städten als Kultur verkauft werden, sind schon kommerziell und für Touristen gedacht) 


Vietnam hat eine mehr als 3000km Küstenlinie
Im Süden ist die Mekongdelta
In der Mitte (bei Danang) (ThuBon delta)
Im Norden (Roter Fluss Delta)

Also genug Gewässer für alle Arten des Angelns.
----------
 In Vietnam gibt es noch keine Gesetze, welche das Angeln regeln, also alles ist erlaubt. Einige Arten stehen jedoch auf der roter Liste (troztdem findet man diese Fische immer noch in einigen restaurants).
----------

es existiert ein vietnamesiche Anglerforum
http://www.4so9.com/cauca/default.php
alles ist in vietnamesisch ;-)


----------



## Bambine (30. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

@Dart, danke für die Informationen.


----------



## Bambine (30. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

(wird laufend aktualisiert)

Fische :

ich liste hier nur die gängige Angelfische auf:

Im Mekongdelta findet man sehr viele Fische aus der Familie
Pangasiidae                   (Shark catfishes)               
------

die begehrteste Sorte, weil noch nicht gezüchtet werden kann.
[SIZE=+2]_ Pangasius_[/SIZE] [SIZE=+2]_ bocourti_ 
[/SIZE]http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Country/CountrySpeciesSummary.cfm?Country=Viet%20Nam&Genus=Pangasius&Species=bocourti
Schmeckt vorzüglich. fettiges Fleisch, wohl fast wie alle Welssorten.
Diese Fische (kommen in Vietnam nur im Mekondelta vor) wandern ca Dezember jedes Jahres den Flüssen (das melkondelta besteht aus 9 (neun) grossen Flüssen und etlichen kleinen Einmüdungen) hoch auf der Suche nach Nahrungen. Somit begint die Saison am Ende des Jahres, obwohl die Fische zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht besonders gross und  fett sind. Mit einsetzemden Regen (Mai/Juni) wandern die Fische zurück. Während dieser Rückwanderungen fangt man die dicksten und fettesten Fischen.

Durchnittliches Gewicht 4kg-6kg, 10kg ist keine Seltenheit 15kg kommt vor, darüber selten.

Erkkennugsmerkmal : rot orange Schwanzflosse


http://www.4so9.com/cauca/linker_img/imageview.php?vtype=orgin&uid=7672176251f9e8007e0c6d2399c16776
-----
Als Ausrüstung für Uferangeln empfehle ich Brandungsangelszeug. Da man weit raus muss und die Strömung auch sehr stark ist. Bleie bis 200g  sind ok. Habe noch nie mit einer Feederrute versucht. kann aber funktionieren bei den super heavy  Ruten.
Angeln vom Boot aus (Nussschalen) - mittlere Pilkrute

-----
Köder
Top :
Eine Wurmsorte, keine Ahnung wie die heissen. findet man im Angelladen. Manchmal sehr schwierig welche aufzutreiben.

Kakerlaken, findet man auch im Angelladen.

---

Rindfleisch, bedarf viel Vorbereitung, würzen, trocknen, braten ... ! lohnt sich nicht.

Einfach und machmal auch sehr effektiv :
(dient auch als persönlicher Proviant ;-)
gegrillte Schweinefleisch, findet man fast überall und immer.
eine Sorte Fleischwurst, findet man fast überall und immer.

---

Effektiv mit hohen Ekelfaktor

Geflügelgedärme, nur effektiv wenn sie stinkt.


----------



## Freshwater (30. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Hallo,

war 2003 in Vietnam, unter anderem auf der Insel http://www.phu-quoc.de. In dem Resort, es waren nicht mehr als ein paar Bungalows am Strand, fragte ich nach Möglichkeiten zum Angeln. Ich wurde an einen Einheimischen verwiesen, der mich zum Hafen auf seinem Moped fuhr. 

Fix über ein paar Holzbalken balanciert und mein Guide verhandelte mit einem Fischerboots-Kapitain. 20$ inkl. Essen kostete mich der Tagesausflug. Da ich mit dem Rucksack unterwegs war, hatte ich natürlich keine Ausrüstung bei mir und so musste ich mit einer Plastikspule mit 0,50 Schnur und einem 1/0 Haken. Köder war wie fast überall Tintenfisch. Es bissen auch ein paar Fische alle so zwischen 20-50 cm. Auf dem Rückweg zur Insel hat ein Besatzungsmitglied die Fisch dann zubereitet, eine echte Delikatesse ....

Soviel zu meinem Vietnam Angelerlebnis.

Grüße,


----------



## Bambine (30. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Hi Freshwater,
PhuQuoc ist eine wunderschöne Insel und noch nicht besonders als Reiseziel bekannt (selbst bei den Vietnamesen in Vietnam). Aber das alles ändert sich, ich ware dieses Jahr für einigen Tagen da und  alles ist anders geworden. viel mehr Ressorts und eine Firma bietet auch Angeltour an.
*Green Travel :** Phone 4.041405 *asking for TAM
http://www.4so9.com/cauca/quangcao/ttdlx/HOMEPAGE.html
Kostenpunkt/Person für eine 3tagiges Tour war ca 3mio vietnam DONG == ca 150 Euro (allinklusiv - auch Flug von SAIGON-PHUQUOC-SAIGON)
exklusiv Angelausrüstung
600.000 Dong extra, wenn man das Boot für eine Nachttour haben will.
Die Booten sind ok. Sicherheitsausrüstung (Schwimweste, Sicherheitsgurt, Sicherheitsnetz ...)
2 Ruten bis maximal 3m sind erlaubt.

(Wenn man es noch günstige haben möchte, dann bucht man die selbige Tour mit Reisebus - ca 2Mio == 100Euro)
--------
Weitere Touranbieter
Bootverleih:  Quỳnh thanh , 

 800.000 - 1.000.000đ /Tag/Boot

  Addr.: khu phố 1, An Thới, Phú quốc
 Tel: 077.844 002, Mob: 0918123844
---------

Tintenfisch (am besten lebende) ist der Universalköder für Meeresangeln in Vietnam. und die Methode mit der Bambusrute  (nur ein Spitzenring) und Plastikrolle (manche Rolle sind als Holz und wunderschön) ist auch allgemein üblich bei den Leute die hauptberuflich vom Angeln leben.
---------


----------



## Bambine (31. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

[SIZE=+2]_ Pangasius_[/SIZE] [SIZE=+2]_ hypophthalmus_ 

kommt überall im Mekongdelta vor. Sehr fettiges Fleisch.
man findet auch in den kommerziellen Angelanlagen sehr viele von dieser Sorte.
Die Fische, welche man auf dem Markt angeboten bekommen sind gezüchtet.
Die wild lebende Exmplare schmecken besser und sind auch grösser.
Köder :
eigentlich alles (auch eingeweichte Instantnudeln ;-)
mit ganzen Bananen kann man selektieren, dass nur die ganz grossen beissen.
Gewicht und Grösse wie [/SIZE][SIZE=+2]_ Pangasius_[/SIZE] [SIZE=+2]_ bocourti_ [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+2]
http://www.4so9.com/cauca/link_start.html?magic=2527.1457921846686
[/SIZE]


----------



## Dart (31. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Hi Bambine
Schau mal in den Link zu Fishbase, den ich dir gepostet habe, da sind die Beschreibungen der einzelnen Fischarten sehr ausführlich 
Ansonsten ein interessantes Thema#6 
Gruß Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Bambine (31. August 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Dart, Danke für Deinen Feedback
Ich habe mir Fishbase natürlich angeschaut, was meinst Du woher ich die schönen lateinischen Name kopiert hatte ;-)

Fishbase ist aber gross und hat den Schwerpunkt mehr auf Wissenschaft gelegt.

Ich möchte hier nur die Fische auflisten, die man gezielt beangeln sollte, falls man einen Angeltour darüber macht


----------



## wobbler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

angeln in vietnam ist nicht so einfach....

war dieses jahr 6 wochen dort...

auf phu quoc ( super zum schnorcheln an thoi inseln,,,) gibt es ausflugsboote - wie beschrieben mit ca. 2-3 srunden angeln... tintenfische kann man ebenso fangen - grössere fische nur mit den profibooten . hornhechte gibts viele um die kleinen an thoi inseln - beim schnorcheln sieht man sie wunderbar...

im mekongdelta angelt und wirft die netze..alles was 2 beine hat - ziemlich geplündert. mit lebenden garnelen fängst du welse - die grossen haben die vietnamesen fast alle gegessen !!!! die beste reise/angelzeit im mekong ist november - ab saigon kannst du mitfahren. dort gibt es einen angelladen - der hat mir ein tolles viedeo gezeigt über welsangeln und grosse baramundis die es dort gibt ... allerdings war dmeine urlaubszeit denkbar schlecht ( febr. - april ) die ganz grossen welse sind besser in kambodscha im tonle sap see bei regenzeit und hochwasser zu beangeln - bis 300kg.... schwer. ebenfalls im oberen lauf des mekong in laos - dort sind die chancen grösser.

im norden in der halongbay geht gar nichts mehr :v - 
DIE VIETNAMESEN HABEN DORT ALLE FISCHE AUFGEGESSEN !!!!
ja - so ist das - 8 stunden fischen 1 fisch mit 10 cm.  hintewr jedem stein fährt ein boot angelt einer oder legt netze - geschweige dynamit und gift.... das ist aber ein anderes thema. 
also dort muss man ca. 20km. raus aufs wasser - ein boot ist leicht zu mieten...infos bei mir...

dann noch der tac-ba stausee in der nähe von hanoi... dort gibt es einige arten - sehr grosse karpfen - und  ein räuber der einem rapfen ähnelt - diesen figen wir mit minigarnelen - die gibt es dort zuhauf - ein wunderschöner see - riesengross....

ein paar fotos werde ich nachreichen...


----------



## Big Fins (27. September 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Das wäre fein, würde gern sehen. Gute Info's von Dir.


----------



## Bambine (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Habe gerade einige Informationen von Bekannten aus Vietnam erhalten, die auf Angeltour auf ConDao (eine Insel - ca 200km südlich von Saigon) waren.
Wer eine Meeresangeltour in Vietnam plant soll, dies in Betracht ziehen. Erfolgt hangt aber sehr stark vom Bootskapitan ab.
http://4so9.com/cauca/ArticleView.php?article_id=303

Eine ganze menge Fotos
http://www.4so9.com/cauca/files/ban-doc/doandat/index.html

viel Spass


----------



## wobbler (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - con dao*

also..... auf nach con dao.......

Con Dao (Vietnam): Strände mit Zukunft 

Die Insel Con Dao, etwa 80 km vor der Mündung des Mekong ins Südchinesische Meer und 200 km südlich der Hafenstadt und Stranddestination Vung Tau gelegen, entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zu einem Geheimtip als Badedestination in Vietnam. Mit dem “Saigon Con Dao” ist ein einfaches, aber sauberes kleines Bungalow-Resort vorhanden. 

mit dem flieger - von vietnam airlines - zu empfehlen ! ab saigon - ca. 50 dollar / flug. übernachtungen sind in vietnam nie ein problem und gut zu bekommen...

Auf der Strecke von Vung Tau nach Con Dao ist ein neues Schiff in Betrieb genommen worden, das für eine Strecke etwa 12 bis13 Stunden benötigt. Das 50 m lange Schiff ist mit Klimaanlage ausgestattet und bietet Platz für 250 Passagiere in Schlafräumen mit 36 bzw. 76 Betten.


----------



## Big Fins (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Wo bleiben die Bilder :freundlich drängel:   :c


----------



## wobbler (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

jaaaa..... du hast recht


mensch noch 2 tage warten - dann gibts vietnam - bilder.......

sorry


----------



## Big Fins (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



wobbler schrieb:


> jaaaa..... du hast recht
> 
> 
> mensch noch 2 tage warten - dann gibts vietnam - bilder.......
> ...



Drei Tage spätér #c
:m


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

die Fotos sehen ja gut aus #6 das macht mich ja auch neugierig auf nen Bericht


----------



## wobbler (18. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



Bambine schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> 
> ich habe diesen Thread geöffnet in der Absicht, Informationen über das Angeln in Vietnam zusammen zu tragen.
> Folgende Topics sind geplant
> ...



so hier mal ein paar fotos : 

*puderzuckerstrand am chinesischen meer mui ne / phan tiet*






*
am traumhaften strand in mui ne am chinesischen meer .. febr2006
2 stunden mit der spinnrute und schlankem 30g. pilker/blinker gefischt....nichts...... *





*traumsonnenuntergang ! ... und im hintergrund ein fischer in seinem geflochtenem rundem fischerkorb(boot gennt) mit 1 paddel... bis windstärke 6 setzen sie damit 200m lange feine netze und holen sie gleich wieder ein um aus den gef. kleinfischen fischsosse zu machen*


----------



## wobbler (18. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

*teil 2 der story*

*mein neues fischerboot ! ... fast fertig...fotografiert im nordosten vietnams in van don westlich der halongbay*






*hier noch ein bild des eleganten schiffes....*







*blick vom hotel( das schlechteste in 6 wochen) in van don auf die boote im hafen....es war feuchtklamm - ohne sonne - ca. 17° grad warm*






*unser boot richtung co-to ! es wurde bis oben hin vollgepackt und ca. 60 leute fuhren mit. in der kabine liefen auf einem plasmafernseher pausenlos laute spielfilme chinesischer machart...also mit viel blut...oder karaokeviedeos... damit fuhren wir 4 stunden durch die traumhafte verschleierte inselwelt nordöstlich der halongbay*






auf nach co-to !. ....hier 1 foto der insel....mehr durfte ich nicht machen....






*und dort angekommen. folgte die ernüchterung... militär ! ich musste auf die wache und wurde befragt was ich hier möchte  - warum ich hier bin ! tja, die wollten schlicht bestochen werden... - korruption,,,,nein danke... also machten sie mir deutlich, dass ich auf dieser insel nichts verloren hätte,,,,es sei sperrgebiet und ich könnte gerne wiederkommen wenn ich ein visum habe.... ein spezielles....
da war die insel für mich abgehakt, obwohl es hier anglerisch sicher interessant gew. wäre... aber auch keinerlei infrastruktur ....rein gar nichts ausser militärbasen und...fischer...
also ging es am nächsten tag... mit dem einzigen boot wieder zurück....tja...pp *

*fortsetzung folgt...*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

andreas, geile bilder#r


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

schöne pics .... :m


----------



## Big Fins (20. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Wie sind die bloß darauf gekommen dass da ein Ausländer auf dem Boot ist? 
Sowas macht schnell die Runde, schneller als Du Vietnam sagen kannst, den Du bist für die da unten reich und somit lohnende Einahmequelle, im legalen oder illegalen Sinne.
Finde Deine Reaktion aber gut, denn Bestechung ist das letzte. Du hast denen einen Denkzettel verpasst und nicht umgekehrt.
Schöne Bilder trotz alledem.


----------



## wobbler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Wie sind die bloß darauf gekommen dass da ein Ausländer auf dem Boot ist?
> Sowas macht schnell die Runde, schneller als Du Vietnam sagen kannst, den Du bist für die da unten reich und somit lohnende Einahmequelle, im legalen oder illegalen Sinne.
> Finde Deine Reaktion aber gut, denn Bestechung ist das letzte. Du hast denen einen Denkzettel verpasst und nicht umgekehrt.
> Schöne Bilder trotz alledem.



hoi fisch sawai !

am tag vorher habe ich mich über die abfahrtszeit erkundigt...
schon beim  "anbordgehen "  waren 2 in uniform in meiner "nähe" und dann mit an bord... und einer mit ner aktentasche in zivil... dieser bat mich dann auf der insel co-to... zum kommandanten zu begleiten.... er war auch der einzige englischsprechende auf der insel... 

so...... diese woche folgen noch weiter fotos !... auch wenns nur wenige interessiert........

also immer wieder mal reinschauen, 


der nächste urlaub heisst = laos - kambodscha-myanmar+ natürlich = vietnam  ... #h #h :q :q #6


----------



## wobbler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

*teil 3 ....vietnam*

hier der nächste teil von vietnam.... 
hier war ich in der berühmten ha long bay ... im nordosten vietnams. wunderschöne formationen der felseninseln...seht selber ! ..... aber dieses riesige meeresgebiet ist so gut wie abgefischt !.... laut einheimischen muss man ca 20 oder sogar 30 km hinausfahren, um anständig zu fangen.... traurig aber war.
die fische, die hier erbeutet werden sind so klein, dass sie nach fang, erst einmal in schwimmenden bassins gross gezogen werden müssen....... um dann teuer, an die chinesen, oder japaner, verkauft zu werden. ... wir habe 6 stunden alles an köder ausprobiert, sind mit dem gechartertem boot an versch. stellen gefahren, aber ausser einem 15cm fischlein,,,,,, gar nichts ! ich habe auch grössere haken mit fischfetzen ausgelegt, da haben mich die einheimischen ausgelacht und mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich damit nichts fange ! es gibt hier keine grösseren fische mehr .......|uhoh: ... also ... dann geniesst einfach die fotos ! ,,, weitere, aus anderen regionen vietnams, folgen.



































und ,,,,lust auf mehr ?


----------



## Big Fins (22. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Das Problem ist das die 3.Welt Länder (Shice Wort) natürliche Recourcen bis zum Kollaps nutzen, sämtlich verwertbarer Fisch wird als Nahrungs und Handelsgut verwendet. Niemand kontrolliert die Fangmengen oder Größen. Wozu auch, diese und jedes andere Land mit schwachem Bruttosozialprodukt braucht jede mögliche Nahrungsquelle. Das dabei Nachhaltigkeit auf der Strecke bleibt, können wir ihnen nicht einmal verübeln. Deswegen steht der Plaa Buek auch vor der Ausrottung, und das nicht nur wegen der Flußverbauung.
Nur als Denkanstoß an diejenigen, die evt nicht verstehen wo das Problem dieser Region liegt. Sowas sieht man erst, wenn man solche Regionen selbst bereist.

Aber ich würde gern noch mehr Bilder sehen.


----------



## uer (22. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



			
				wobbler schrieb:
			
		

> und ,,,,lust auf mehr ?


 hier schon mal die erste antwort auf deiner frage 





			
				plaa sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich würde gern noch mehr Bilder sehen.


 und ich würd auch noch gerne welche sehen - :k


----------



## Dart (22. November 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die 3.Welt Länder (Shice Wort) natürliche Recourcen bis zum Kollaps nutzen, sämtlich verwertbarer Fisch wird als Nahrungs und Handelsgut verwendet. Niemand kontrolliert die Fangmengen oder Größen. Wozu auch, diese und jedes andere Land mit schwachem Bruttosozialprodukt braucht jede mögliche Nahrungsquelle. Das dabei Nachhaltigkeit auf der Strecke bleibt, können wir ihnen nicht einmal verübeln. Deswegen steht der Plaa Buek auch vor der Ausrottung, und das nicht nur wegen der Flußverbauung.
> Nur als Denkanstoß an diejenigen, die evt nicht verstehen wo das Problem dieser Region liegt. Sowas sieht man erst, wenn man solche Regionen selbst bereist.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Der Pla Bueck (Giant Mekong Catfish) ist auf Thailands Märkten, der teuerste Fisch. Fische von einer Fischfarm haben schon Kilopreise von ca.6 Euro, wenn sie aus dem Mekong kommen verdoppelt sich der Kilopreis.
Für den einfachen Fischer bedeutet der Fang eines Giganten (200-300kg Gewicht) ein Jahreseinkommen. Thailand hat zwar inzwischen offiziel den Fang vom Mekong Catfish verboten, das wird die Fischer aber sicherlich nicht abschrecken, verständlicherweise.
Wurden vor ca. 10-15 Jahren noch durchschnittlich 10-15 grosse Fische in Nordthailand gefangen, so ist man schon über 1-2 Fische nun dankbar, ohne künstliche Besatzmaßnahmen durch staatliche Fischfarmen, wäre die Fischart vermutlich schon vor Jahren ausgestorben. Der Fisch hat kaum noch Chancen seine Laichgründe in Nordthailand zu erreichen.
Gruss Reiner
P.s. Geniale Pics...gern mehr davon


----------



## Thaichris69 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



Bambine schrieb:


> Habe gerade einige Informationen von Bekannten aus Vietnam erhalten, die auf Angeltour auf ConDao (eine Insel - ca 200km südlich von Saigon) waren.
> Wer eine Meeresangeltour in Vietnam plant soll, dies in Betracht ziehen. Erfolgt hangt aber sehr stark vom Bootskapitan ab.
> http://4so9.com/cauca/ArticleView.php?article_id=303
> 
> ...


Hallo Bambine,
fliege am 26.01.2007 ca. 4 Wochen Asien.
Bangkok, Laos, Vietnam, Koh Chang Thl.
leider bekomme ich Deine Links nicht auf.
Suche noch Informationen zum Angeln.
Gruß und guten Rutsch nach 2007
Thaichris69


----------



## Thaichris69 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



Bambine schrieb:


> Habe gerade einige Informationen von Bekannten aus Vietnam erhalten, die auf Angeltour auf ConDao (eine Insel - ca 200km südlich von Saigon) waren.
> Wer eine Meeresangeltour in Vietnam plant soll, dies in Betracht ziehen. Erfolgt hangt aber sehr stark vom Bootskapitan ab.
> http://4so9.com/cauca/ArticleView.php?article_id=303
> 
> ...


Hallo Bambine,
diese Links kann ich auch nicht öffnen.
Gruß Thaichris69


----------



## Thaichris69 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*



Bambine schrieb:


> (wird laufend aktualisiert)
> 
> Fische :
> 
> ...


Hallo Bambine,
bei mir funktioniert auch dieser Link nicht, schade, was mache ich falsch oder ist die Webseite nicht geschaltet ? Naja, zu blöd
kann ich ja nicht sein denn andere Links klappen ja.
Grüß Thaichris69


----------



## Bambine (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Vietnam - ein Versuch wert*

Sorry, leute.
Durch das Erdbeben in Taiwan ist die Verbindung von/nach  Vietnam sehr gestört. 9/10 Verbindungen funktionieren nicht.


----------

